# LIDDELL Buzz..



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

A few fighters and reporters are extremely impressed with Chucks physical conditioning but Ive had just 0 time to look around, still the comments on twitter are so positive its almost nut hugging so anyone have links to or pics of him? 

I looked briefly and didn't see anything up.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Watching him on MMA Live last night he looked and sounded great. Feeling a lot more confident in my picks for the fights now. :thumbsup:

Also after watching TUF where Franklin is standing shoulder to shoulder with Griffin. He is going to be dwarfed by Chuck.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm on the Chuck bandwagon now. I'm prepared to be disappointed, but the key for me is his "healthnut" girlfriend. Who knows if it was just all fight hype, but apparently she's got him on a strict diet. Longevity for fighters is completely tied to diet. It's very possible he'll be a new fighter. Then again, Franklin's a bad ass.


----------



## SooprmanX (Feb 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Have to admit though I'm a little shocked at the physic improvement. I hate to think the worst and accuse people of things, but it's hard to believe bean sprouts made the difference.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chuck looks the most conditioned I've ever seen him. What the hell :confused02:

He must have stopped mixing his protein shakes with alcohol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck looks amazing. He should lose the nail color, though, it takes away from the badass factor.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Like I said, if he's doing it legit, that's great, but this reminds me of the Leben transformation for his Bisping fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Chuck looks amazing. He should lose the nail color, though, it takes away from the badass factor.


Or adds to it. It's like Machida wearing pink. You don't get away with that shit if you aren't 110% badass.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

It's crazy. Stop boozing non-stop and focus on conditioning, and look what can happen.

(Although noobs who've never weight trained in their lives will be quick to assume PEDs)


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Ya that thing they showed with Chuck at home having those pre-made veggie meals by his wife was impressive. This guy isn't coming in to the UFC just for another paycheck, he wants the belt. 

I put money on him over Franklin at +115, if he wins, he's getting a huge fight - Lyoto or Rampage.

Ace is still the favorite to win and my favorite guy in MMA, I picked Chuck though. At weigh ins or by fight night I bet the lines are going to be even, or even swing for Chuck ---- just like Rampage V Rashad.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Ya that thing they showed with Chuck at home having those pre-made veggie meals by his wife was impressive. This guy isn't coming in to the UFC just for another paycheck, he wants the belt.
> 
> I put money on him over Franklin at +115, if he wins, he's getting a huge fight - Lyoto or Rampage.
> 
> Ace is still the favorite to win and my favorite guy in MMA, I picked Chuck though. At weigh ins or by fight night I bet the lines are going to be even, or even swing for Chuck ---- just like Rampage V Rashad.


Why would beating someone with no wins at LHW following 2 consecutive KO losses catapult Chuck to the top to face guys like Machida or Rampage? That makes no sense.
Chuck is old and washed up, Rich will finish his ass quick.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Why would beating someone with no wins at LHW following 2 consecutive KO losses catapult Chuck to the top to face guys like Machida or Rampage? That makes no sense.
> Chuck is old and washed up, Rich will finish his ass quick.


There was an "if" there that you missed. And I'm not sure Rampage is really a top guy. He lost to Forrest, Evans and almost to Jardine. He beat Henderson barley. IF Chuck wins impressively, I think were' looking at Liddell/Rampage 3.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Right now Lil Nog should be the #2 contender after his last uh "Win"

If Chuck beats Franklin, that's a legit LHW win over a top guy, if either wins they'll likely fight Lyoto or Rampage in line as top contender.

Whose left (not to say they're better, but):

*One "win" streak*
Forrest
*
Guys coming off losses:*
Lyoto
Rampage

*Young Guys*
Bader
Jon Jones

*Wild Card 12 fight win streak & most dominant fighter in UFC history*
Anderson Silva


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Right now Lil Nog should be the #2 contender after his last uh "Win"
> 
> If Chuck beats Franklin, that's a legit LHW win over a top guy, if either wins they'll likely fight Lyoto or Rampage in line as top contender.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the gate keep that meets Jones. 

And I don't think Lil Nog has eared the #2 spot in Dana's mind yet.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I feel sorry for the gate keep that meets Jones.
> 
> And I don't think Lil Nog has eared the #2 spot in Dana's mind yet.


Seriously, same here - I think Jon Jones had to have picked the opponent here though. 6.5 to 1 favorite over - Vladimir Matyushenko (39 y.o wrestler), this will be a sparring session to hone his skills. I would have setup Thiago Silva to meet Bones Jones to see somewhat of a possible fight, see how strong he is relative to Rashad.

I would love to see Anderson take the LHW belt and fight Bones, win or lose - his last UFC fight.

After that, go over to Strikeforce and challenge Fedor.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd like to see a Jones/T.Silva matchup. Wouldn't be surprised if that came to be early next year. I think A. Silva may actually get the next shot at the belt after Evans. And I actually think A. Silva can take every LHW in the UFC. A Bader Jones matchup seems to make sense also. I don't think a loss for one of these will be a huge problem in their careers. It'll be crazy if Chuck can keep up with this division.

Let's just hope Rua stays healthy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> Chuck looks the most conditioned I've ever seen him. What the hell :confused02:
> 
> He must have stopped mixing his* protein shakes with alcohol.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

he's got that look in his eye!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man Chuck looks like he is serious now. Hopefully he can get a win but I am not sure. Franklin is no joke and has only been beaten by Anderson Silva and Vitor Belfort. He is an outstanding fighter and I think he is a bit more well rounded than Liddell is. I can't vote against Liddell though!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, and we saw what happened to Leben. 

But seriously, the last thing I want to see is a great fighter hang on too long. In a sport like baseball, big deal, but combat sports is a different beast altogether. 

I wish Chuckie well. I could care less about the outcome of the fight. 



Mirage445 said:


> Like I said, if he's doing it legit, that's great, but this reminds me of the Leben transformation for his Bisping fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> Seriously, same here - I think Jon Jones had to have picked the opponent here though. 6.5 to 1 favorite over - Vladimir Matyushenko (39 y.o wrestler), this will be a sparring session to hone his skills. I would have setup Thiago Silva to meet Bones Jones to see somewhat of a possible fight, see how strong he is relative to Rashad.
> 
> I would love to see Anderson take the LHW belt and fight Bones, win or lose - his last UFC fight.
> 
> After that, go over to Strikeforce and challenge Fedor.


What is with people acting like Vlad is a can? The guy is a former IFL champ with only 4 losses in 28 fights. Those losses are to Little Nog, a prime Tito Ortiz for the LHW title,a prime Andrei Arlovski and a loss to Vernon White back when Vernon was considered a force in the sport, that one was also 11 years ago. Vlad has flew under the radar but he has some some damn good credentials. If Jones is sleeping on the Janitor half as much as the Jones bandwagon is then he is in for a damn long night.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Just watched the weigh ins and man somehow Rich looked bigger than Liddell. Chuck was in hella good shape though!. Still scary that Franklin looked bigger. But I guess i mean bigger as in chunkier. Im praying for Liddell to get the win but I am more than prepared for him to lose. Franklin is a great fighter and Chuck is bound to have some ring rust here. God im worried about this fight...


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> he's got that look in his eye!


I need to hear this tomorrow.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

SooprmanX said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Black nail polish, on his toes?

That's a winner, right tharr. <3


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Just watched the weigh ins and man somehow Rich looked bigger than Liddell. Chuck was in hella good shape though!. Still scary that Franklin looked bigger. But I guess i mean bigger as in chunkier. Im praying for Liddell to get the win but I am more than prepared for him to lose. Franklin is a great fighter and Chuck is bound to have some ring rust here. God im worried about this fight...


If you have a link for that vid, please share. can't seem to find.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Calminian said:


> If you have a link for that vid, please share. can't seem to find.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/11/ufc-115-weigh-in-video/


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Chuck looks amazing. He should lose the nail color, though, it takes away from the badass factor.


Tell you what- you tell him that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Just watched the weigh ins and man somehow Rich looked bigger than Liddell. Chuck was in hella good shape though!. Still scary that Franklin looked bigger. But I guess i mean bigger as in chunkier.


Yeah, keep in mind fat distributes over the whole body. Sometimes a guy with more fat will look "bigger" just because his skin is literally a little thicker. Overall though I think Liddell is the bigger guy still.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Their stances made Franklin look larger as well. Not a huge difference in size though.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Thing about Franklin is, he's had two fights with A. Silva. The second fight he traded with Anderson quite well until things went south. Liddell has a much narrower arsenal. Hard to believe Chuck will show an offense Franklin can't deal with. There's the southpaw issue as well, though I'm not too much worried about that. 

Common denominators for both of them are Wandi and Belfort. Bottom line, unless Liddell is in better shape than his last 2 fights, he'll lose. But I think he's in the best shape he's been in the last 3 years. I'll say KO Liddell in the 2nd.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Chuck looks amazing. He should lose the nail color, though, it takes away from the badass factor.


...Exactly. I was like wha-da? That's Liddell?!? Chuck simply looks in the best shape *ever*. Better than the championship form he had for years. Looks like Liddell has amped up his Cardio. Speed always kills and combined with big power is the most lethal combination in fighting...period. Can Chuck still take a good punch? Will he have enough to take out a Savy vet like Franklin? Don't know. Franklin for certain has a good gameplan. His leg/body kicks could be the ticket for him. It could all go out the window if Chuck lands a wicked, fast flush right hand and goes in for the kill. If Chuck doesn't check Franklin's kicks, he's looking at a Jardine-type loss. If Liddell's comes out swinging hard & fast in that good a shape, Rich might take a quick nap. Franklin is crafty & intelligent. I'm routing for Chuck but if Franklin wins- I won't be disappointed either. I never thought these 2 ex-champions would face each other. I have the utmost respect and admiration for both fighters. It can go all 3 & Rich could get a UD by outpointing Chuck. Cro-Cop and Barry is going to be a kickboxer's dream. That fight will be a serious barnburner. Pat is an mirror image of the younger Mirko, except with bigger, compact power. I would be shocked if it goes the distance. UFC 115 looks jam-up...!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Just watched the weigh ins and man somehow Rich looked bigger than Liddell. Chuck was in hella good shape though!. Still scary that Franklin looked bigger. But I guess i mean bigger as in chunkier. Im praying for Liddell to get the win but I am more than prepared for him to lose. Franklin is a great fighter and Chuck is bound to have some ring rust here. God im worried about this fight...


Chuck through out his career has cut a fairly substantial amount of weight and I would bet has cut quite a bit more than Rich to make weight. Chuck looks dehydrated while Rich looks pretty similar to how he steps into the cage. Expect the weight difference to be quite a bit more dramatic tomorrow night.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Chuck through out his career has cut a fairly substantial amount of weight and I would bet has cut quite a bit more than Rich to make weight. Chuck looks dehydrated while Rich looks pretty similar to how he steps into the cage. Expect the weight difference to be quite a bit more dramatic tomorrow night.


...That could very well be the case Toxic. Franklin looks the bigger fighter. Although, Liddell stated he came into camp already in good shape from being on Dancing D/W/T stars. Could be a big factor if it goes the distance...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Chuck through out his career has cut a fairly substantial amount of weight and I would bet has cut quite a bit more than Rich to make weight. Chuck looks dehydrated while Rich looks pretty similar to how he steps into the cage. Expect the weight difference to be quite a bit more dramatic tomorrow night.


Great point. I mean Chuck looked cut long before the weigh-ins but I think he will probably still rehydrate at least another ten pounds tonight, who knows if Rich actually cut anything at all for this.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Winner of this fight should get Forrest Griffin. I personally would love to see Franklin or Liddell vs Griffin. Griffin would have an easy time with both imo.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL Ortiz was thinking Liddell was juicing on his twitter...then took it back a few hours later.

Looks like Kos wasn't the only one who got the juicing talk from Dana.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Calminian said:


> There was an "if" there that you missed. And I'm not sure Rampage is really a top guy. He lost to Forrest, Evans and almost to Jardine. He beat Henderson barley. *IF Chuck wins impressively, I think were' looking at Liddell/Rampage 3*.


u honestly think the ufc are going to put liddell in a position where he will have a high probability of a KO loss :laugh:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Chuck definitely look like he can kill someone with his bare hands. Just hope the weight cut didn't take too much of a toll because he will need a lot of energy for Franklin. Please Chuck, just one more overhand right..


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Chuck looks the most conditioned I've ever seen him. What the hell :confused02:
> *
> He must have stopped mixing his protein shakes with alcohol.*


Lol, wow.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Right now Lil Nog should be the #2 contender after his last uh "Win"
> 
> If Chuck beats Franklin, that's a legit LHW win over a top guy, if either wins they'll likely fight Lyoto or Rampage in line as top contender.
> 
> ...


Liddell/Bones is actually a very interesting fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kreed said:


> u honestly think the ufc are going to put liddell in a position where he will have a high probability of a KO loss :laugh:


If Liddell wants the fight and looks great tonight Dana will give him what ever fight he wants, Chuck is Dana's friend and a huge draw for the UFC, Chuck has pull and can get what ever fight he wants.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kreed said:


> u honestly think the ufc are going to put liddell in a position where he will have a high probability of a KO loss :laugh:


If Liddell wants the fight and looks great tonight Dana will give him what ever fight he wants, Chuck is Dana's friend and a huge draw for the UFC, Chuck has pull and can get what ever fight he wants.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

don't make me issue you an infraction, toxic!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If Liddell wants the fight and looks great tonight Dana will give him what ever fight he wants, Chuck is Dana's friend and a huge draw for the UFC, Chuck has pull and can get what ever fight he wants.


nah the mere fact that him and dana are tight is the reason he wont be fighting deadly strikers for a while.I can see couture3, griffin or jones in his immediate future if he doesnt retire tonight win/lose


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Kreed said:


> nah the mere fact that him and dana are tight is the reason he wont be fighting deadly strikers for a while.I can see couture3, griffin or jones in his immediate future if he doesnt retire tonight win/lose


If Dana is really his friend... he won't match him up with Jon Jones...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Thing is his chin is always going to be what it is and the concussions have took a toll.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SigFig said:


> If Dana is really his friend... he won't match him up with Jon Jones...


lol I can see jones brutalizing him via g&p but as far as standup liddel brains wont be getting scrambled there cuz jones has no power or precision behind his blows


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Kreed said:


> u honestly think the ufc are going to put liddell in a position where he will have a high probability of a KO loss :laugh:


Has it stopped them yet? IF Liddell gets by Franklin in impressive fashion (and that's a big IF), Liddell will insist in a title shot primer. He's not just going to settle for "interesting" fights. I see Lil Nog, Rampage or possibly Machida. But remember there's an IF in there. I'm not totally sold on the new physique. There's a lot more to an improved game.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

rofl, last time we see chuck


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

chilo said:


> rofl, last time we see chuck


 hows that funny you tool..


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I dont think we will be seeing Chuck in the octagon again.

I feel so sorry for him watching him slowly make his way back to the dressing room all swollen, bloodied and busted up
This loss will hurt him hard..


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel bad for Chuck also, he showed up in shape for a good fight. He looked pretty sharp and I was impressed with the few blows he was able to take, unfortunately, you just can't train or improve on your existing chin, that was not a very hard blow from Franklin and it put Chuck out cold, AGAIN. Chuck needs to relax and enjoy his fame and money now, it's over, and that's all she wrote.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

GarethUFC said:


> hows that funny you tool..


time to fix


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GarethUFC said:


> hows that funny you tool..





chilo said:


> who you calling a tool you piece of shit.


What was accomplished?



slugfest said:


> I feel bad for Chuck also, he showed up in shape for a good fight. He looked pretty sharp and I was impressed with the few blows he was able to take, unfortunately, you just can't train or improve on your existing chin, that was not a very hard blow from Franklin and it put Chuck out cold, AGAIN. Chuck needs to relax and enjoy his fame and money now, it's over, and that's all she wrote.


I felt for him too. He was definitely disappointed. I am interested to see what he will have to say.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

If this isn't the end, I'm assuming Chuck Liddell vs Phil Davis/Ryan Bader/Stephan Bonner around UFC 122.

Haha.

Or, some other fighter around that rank.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Chuck,Lidel never beat a great fighter in his prime, he was Dana's house boy so he got all the fights he wanted and he still sucked lemons. he is just a piece of trash, goodbye one dimensional ,loser, rofl.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Chuck,Lidel never beat a great fighter in his prime, he was Dana's house boy so he got all the fights he wanted and he still sucked lemons. he is just a piece of trash, goodbye one dimensional ,loser, rofl.


rofl @ Machida's last fight.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> *What was accomplished?
> *
> 
> 
> I felt for him too. He was definitely disappointed. I am interested to see what he will have to say.


ability of not getting banned oO


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd just like to say that there is a mod present in this thread and as long as we can all keep the language toned down, i won't have to exercise any of my super-powers tonight


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Whyyyyy Chuck?? Why'd you have to over-commit with 5 seconds left in a round you were winning?
That was really sad to see. He looked pretty decent up until he went back to his old "drop the hands when i get confident" plan.

Oh well, I won some credits on Franklin anyway.


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

Im so shattered for chuck.. its a sad day for mma..


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Exactly. I was like wha-da? That's Liddell?!? Chuck simply looks in the best shape *ever*. Better than the championship form he had for years. Looks like Liddell has amped up his Cardio. Speed always kills and combined with big power is the most lethal combination in fighting...period. Can Chuck still take a good punch? Will he have enough to take out a Savy vet like Franklin? Don't know. Franklin for certain has a good gameplan. His leg/body kicks could be the ticket for him. It could all go out the window if Chuck lands a wicked, fast flush right hand and goes in for the kill. If Chuck doesn't check Franklin's kicks, he's looking at a Jardine-type loss. If Liddell's comes out swinging hard & fast in that good a shape, Rich might take a quick nap. Franklin is crafty & intelligent. I'm routing for Chuck but if Franklin wins- I won't be disappointed either. I never thought these 2 ex-champions would face each other. I have the utmost respect and admiration for both fighters. It can go all 3 & Rich could get a UD by outpointing Chuck. Cro-Cop and Barry is going to be a kickboxer's dream. That fight will be a serious barnburner. Pat is an mirror image of the younger Mirko, except with bigger, compact power. I would be shocked if it goes the distance. UFC 115 looks jam-up...!


lmao, he was in he best shape ever but was not being fed cans by Dana anymore, most overrated fighter in history.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

machidaisgod said:


> lmao, he was in he best shape ever but was not being fed cans by Dana anymore, most overrated fighter in history.


You sir are out of your FU$KING mind. Chuck was beatin that ass last night. His chin is just gone, that has nothing to do with his ability as a fighter. Chuck hasn't been able to take big shot's for awhile now is all.

No reason to be disrespectful like you were. Especially considering he raped Belfort back in the day who is now about to challenge for the title against Anderson Silva soon.

Don't be a fool Chuck is one of the best. Age and pun ishment have gotten the better of him. Skill wise he definitly there still.


----------



## rogue-status (Oct 1, 2009)

Man its sad to see.:sad02:. Chuck for me is one of the all time greats and is part responsible for the boom in ufc fans during his wars with Tito and Randy. 
He looked in the best shape he's been for years. It could have been so different if had not rushed in at Rich in the last 10 seconds. If he had of been fighting Tito Ortiz like should of then he could have got a good win under his belt and got back on track but instead its all over. 
As for that machida nut hugger on here chuck in his prime would have owned machida who has no chin. Do u think machida could take a hit in the face from a "prime" chuck? no way. To say chuck is the most over rated fighter is stupid. For all the years he was champion he didnt even have to use his other skills like take downs or kicks he could beat most fighters just using his fists.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> lmao, he was in he best shape ever but was not being fed cans by Dana anymore, most overrated fighter in history.


You need to do some homework on Liddell. He has definitely not been fed cans over the years. The guy has beaten Wanderlei Silva, Tito Ortiz twice, Renato Sobral twice, Randy Couture twice, Jeremy Horn, Alistair Overeem, Vitor Belfort, Vernon White, and Jeff Monson. I can't fathom how someone can look at this record and conclude that Liddell has been fed cans and is overrated.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rickrolled said:


> Im so shattered for chuck.. its a sad day for mma..


I think that was the toughest Chuck loss for me yet. I would have much rather he got owned and worn down so it was clear to him and the world he was done. In fact that's my biggest issue with all his recent KO losses. These out of nowhere KO's are just brutal. It's gotta be taxing on him as well. And the chin thing is frustrating also, because no one can take flush shots on the chin, not to mention a weakened chin. I hurt for the guy, yet I'm pissed about the defense. This is the worst Liddell hangover I've ever had. Anyone know what he's had to say on the matter?


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> You sir are out of your FU$KING mind. Chuck was beatin that ass last night. His chin is just gone, that has nothing to do with his ability as a fighter. Chuck hasn't been able to take big shot's for awhile now is all.
> 
> No reason to be disrespectful like you were. Especially considering he raped Belfort back in the day who is now about to challenge for the title against Anderson Silva soon.
> 
> Don't be a fool Chuck is one of the best. Age and pun ishment have gotten the better of him. Skill wise he definitly there still.


grow a set


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> grow a set


grow a brain


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You need to do some homework on Liddell. He has definitely not been fed cans over the years. The guy has beaten Wanderlei Silva, Tito Ortiz twice, Renato Sobral twice, Randy Couture twice, Jeremy Horn, Alistair Overeem, Vitor Belfort, Vernon White, and Jeff Monson. I can't fathom how someone can look at this record and conclude that Liddell has been fed cans and is overrated.


Yeah I'm kinda wondering what fighter Liddell was avoiding. :confused02: Any fighter in the UFC is not being protected, especially in the LHW division. The dude's just about fought everybody and seems willing to fight anybody. If anything Dana had him on the self in order for the silly Ortiz/Shamrock dog & pony show to take place.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Chuck was beatin that ass last night. His chin is just gone, that has nothing to do with his ability as a fighter.


Unfortunately he needs a strong chin because as Franklin said, he likes to overcommit when he rushes in and leaves himself vulnerable. He seemed to win, but the chance of getting KO was present many times before it happened


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

machidaisgod said:


> grow a set


Thank's ill just cut off your's since your obviously much more interested in washing Machida's.

Just kidding dude but seriously go back to Sherdog if you just wanna troll, the hate isn't welcome on these boards:thumb02:


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

I just rewatched the fight and it's very clear why Chuck lost. He just didn't have that look in his eyes tonight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yeah I'm kinda wondering what fighter Liddell was avoiding. :confused02: Any fighter in the UFC is not being protected, especially in the LHW division. The dude's just about fought everybody and seems willing to fight anybody. If anything Dana had him on the self in order for the silly Ortiz/Shamrock dog & pony show to take place.


Exactly, Liddell never has and never will back down from a fight. He has been getting beaten handily, and is still taking fights with people like Shogun and Franklin. He wouldn't allow himself to be protected.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, Liddel being protected. That's gotta be the funniest shit I've heard in my life. How exactly is a dude being protected when he fought Ortizx2/Rampagex2/Couturex2/Shogun/Rashad. Then he comes back from retirement to fight the former middleweight champion.

I mean, who else could he have fought?


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

While I was sad and still am, it was kind of relieving to see he still had it. In fact, he looked more amped up in this fight than some years ago. It's a shame he didn't have this dedication when he was in his prime. The skill is there but his lifestyle and age finally caught up with him. Plus he's always winning the fights then a flash ko happens, so annoying lol


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Evo said:


> ...Plus he's always winning the fights then a flash ko happens, so annoying lol


That's the part that kills me. I mean "what if?" is the question that I can't get out of my mind. Let's say he kept it cool at the end of the round? He would have won the fight for sure. He's then amped and back in the gym practicing defense. :doh01: Now he really needs to call it quits. Painful.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, Liddel being protected. That's gotta be the funniest shit I've heard in my life. How exactly is a dude being protected when he fought Ortizx2/Rampagex2/Couturex2/Shogun/Rashad. Then he comes back from retirement to fight the former middleweight champion.
> 
> I mean, who else could he have fought?


Yeah I am really not sure how someone could come to that conclusion either. :confused02:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Congrats to Franklin. Pure class, I take nothing away from him. His heart is amazing. I can't believe Chuck blew it with just seconds left in the 1st round. He clearly had the round and Franklin would have been finished badly if it went to the 2nd. The way Liddell was mixing it up with nasty kicks, Franklin would not have made it out of round 2 fighting with a broken arm. Exactly as Rich put it " He over-committed ". Liddell had the fight in hand but he second guessed Rich. He did his usual, over-agressive charge in and paid for it with only seconds left. Rich landed some good punches but Chuck was doing much more damage. You can't rush in for a KO on a dangerous guy like Franklin. Chuck hasn't fought that good in a long while and to see him be too aggressive, get KO'd with seconds left, is discouraging. Franklin deserves so much credit for hanging in there with a busted arm. 

P.S. The Cro-Cop/Barry fight is a shining example of how great this sport really is. The sportsmanship was unsurpassed. Never has it happened in the middle of a round guys stopped to hug each other. That was pretty special. Mirko getting the choke was sweet ending. Great night of fights!


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

You'd think they be training him to KEEP HIS F*CKING LEFT HAND UP!!! Bah... And I haven't seen kicks like that from Chuck in a long time. Those had very bad intent behind them, and look what happened. F*ck...


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Pound&Mound said:


> rofl @ Machida's last fight.


Machida lost one fight, Liddel is making a career as as the man who can hit the ground the fastest and stay there. Let Rampage beat the crap out of him for a THIRD time, he loses to anyone. Most overrated fighter ever, his biggest wins are over Tito Ortiz = nuff said. His new nickname should be Chuck "the icepack".


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I honestly think, that if Dana wont let him fight, chuck will make him let him fight, in that everywhere else is minor leagues, but with chuck liddell they become much more mainstream.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> Machida lost one fight, Liddel is making a career as as the man who can hit the ground the fastest and stay there. Let Rampage beat the crap out of him for a THIRD time, he loses to anyone. Most overrated fighter ever, his biggest wins are over Tito Ortiz = nuff said. His new nickname should be Chuck "the icepack".


Tito was not his best win by any means. I will post it again. He has beaten Wanderlei Silva, Tito Ortiz twice, Randy Couture twice, Renato Sobral twice, Alistar Overeem, Vernon White, Jeremy Horn, Vitor Belfort, Kevin Randleman, and Jeff Monson. If you think that Ortiz is the best win out of these guys, then you need to actually watch MMA instead of just talking about it. 

You obviously either dislike Liddell, dislike the people you are responding to, or just flat out want to troll if you write something like Chuck Liddell is the most overrated fighter in UFC history. His record speaks for itself. If you can find any evidence at all that he was "protected" then that's great, but as of right now, you are talking nonsense. The proof is there, Liddell has never been protected or overrated.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Mckeever said:


>


this is gonna be forced as the new rashad face isnt it?


----------

